# Hi Sider front deck



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The Frankenhull is getting new deck?
You bring it back from the dead,
and that just isn't enough for you!

                         

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1225741506


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job! I just wish you hadn't gone and shown me up so bad! 
I would've loved to have had some of your ideas when I started on mine; yours turned out nice.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good! Another fine use of left over hurricane panels.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOve the deck and the eco friendly reuse of old storm shutters  Definatly doing more with less. By the way were you out last saturday 1/23? I believe I saw you working the shoreline at Bear Point??? Wanted to introduce myself but did not want to inturupt your fishing.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow that's very cool! I love it and now I have something in my mind for my highsider.

What kind of plywood did u use? 

What paint did u use on the plywood? Exterior latex paint but what is it?

Thanks!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> LOve the deck and the eco friendly reuse of old storm shutters  Definatly doing more with less.  By the way were you out last saturday 1/23?  I believe I saw you working the shoreline at Bear Point???  Wanted to introduce myself but did not want to inturupt your fishing.


I work most weekends so it wasn't me. If you see me tangling a fly line feel free to say hello.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Wow that's very cool!  I love it and now I have something in my mind for my highsider.
> 
> What kind of plywood did u use?
> 
> ...


The ply was 3/8 that Un-shore nailed as leftover shutters ;D The paint was some Glidden Flat White I had left over and added the texture to for grip. Just stuff I had laying around. Nothing fancy at all.
I went out today and it was a little choppy with the wind out of the north. The deck bounced very little on the way north. Once I started to fish I had to push it in place, but after that no problems. It will be used alot more when it get calmer out.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have the four seat bolt inserts on the front bench? That would be a good way to bolt the deck down.

Maybe you could mount a seat base on the deck into the bench seat.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Do you have the four seat bolt inserts on the front bench? That would be a good way to bolt the deck down.
> 
> Maybe you could mount a seat base on the deck into the bench seat.


That is an awesome idea! Thanks. I think the only problem would be drilling the holes in the wood to match the ones in the bench! If I think it needs to be more secure I will do this like I did my back seat pedestal a while back. The stainless fastners should do the trick.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I like that idea.... I wanted to do the same sometime back on my little 14 ft jon boat.... I wanted it to be removeable but couldnt come up with anything i liked....


----------

